# Engines won't go



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an aristo little critter diesel that lights up on both directiions but nothing moves. I pushed wheels around by hand in both directions. Also a Paul bunyan steamer that doesn't move and its locked up and I can't get wheels to move. Called Grandson who had them and he said they worked every time when he ran them. I got it all back from him so I was going to sell all the G scale stuff and now I have 2 out of 3 engines that don't run.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Have you tested the track to see if it's getting power? Check that the wires from the power pack are not in the accessory terminals.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

The little critter may have an internal switch to turn it off? Not sure though. I know all Aristocraft locomotives I have seen have them, I think.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

He hasn't responded in 3 months so I guess the problem is solved.


----------

